# How much did your wedding cost?



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2016)

Probably not as much as this one;

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-extravagant-wedding-for-daughter-cash-crunch

The world's gone barking mad.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 18, 2016)

My first wedding 1966 cost Â£100 for 100 guests price included the first toast and the band a Trio.:whoo:
My 2nd wedding 2004 cost Â£600 for 12 guests price included the first toast and a 2 course meal.
3rd wedding, no chance :rofl:


----------



## JT77 (Nov 18, 2016)

Our wedding cost me under 1k, for rings and suit hire, wife's folks covered the rest, 180 guests, and all all the other stuff that goes with it! &#128561;


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2016)

Paid for it ourselves. Registry office, photos taken by family member, reception at Farnham Golf Club. First function in the new dining room at the club , so got a cracking deal. Probably came to less than Â£1000 back in 1986.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 18, 2016)

The cost of a wedding pales into insignificance when compared to the cost of a wife and daughter...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm not married,waste of money if you ask me.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 18, 2016)

Ten years ago today and no idea but know it was worth every penny .




















Is that the right answer dear ? :rofl:


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 18, 2016)

Not sure but far less than my divorce :angry:


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2016)

Was free with the holiday we booked, it was more expensive getting my divorce documents translated and stamped by the Cuban embassy.
Free room hire for the party when we got home, wife's friend did the catering and I booked my pals band for entertainment.
#howtodoityorkshirestyle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2016)

It wasn't horrific but I have still blanked the costs out. Better that way. For some reason the phrase wedding flowers still brings out a nervous tick though. Cracking day mind and thankfully I'm a one wedding only person, so far anyway


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Probably not as much as this one;

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-extravagant-wedding-for-daughter-cash-crunch

The world's gone barking mad.
		
Click to expand...

Meh, rich man has expensive wedding for his daughter. That's not mad.    Mad is when you hear people on benefits talking about their having spent Â£1000 on the engagement ring.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 18, 2016)

When I worked for a bank I attended an Indian customers' daughter's wedding. The reception was held in the biggest dance hall in Newcastle, attended by hundreds. The marriage lasted a year. The bride's cousin had recently sold his house to pay for his sister's wedding. Madness!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2016)

Only had a small wedding with Friends for the meal and ceremony then a big party after.. still about 10k though


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2016)

Total cost of wedding 11k for us.. including a 4k honeymoon as we hadn't had a holiday for 3 years to save for the house..

80 guests. Buffet and a free bar.. everyone had a laugh and enjoyed the caricaturist

lad I work with spent 12k on the engagement ring lol

oh all my costs included rings.. photos.. her dress, 4 suits for the groomsmen and a kilt for the best man

and the most amazing half batman half normal wedding cake lol


----------



## CliveW (Nov 18, 2016)

Married in May this year, total cost was under Â£200 including ceremony and lunch for ourselves and two witnesses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2016)

Think with everything included it was about 16k - loved every minute of it , best day of my life


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 18, 2016)

24 and a half years ago. Cost the price of the marriage licence/registrars fee, and two cheap gold rings, and that was it.

I think the Silver anniversary next year might cost me just a bit more ...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2016)

I haven't got a Scooby how much the first one was... probably under Â£1k. The second one will have been the cost of the licence + about Â£30 for a meal afterwards. 

Not sure how much a licence will cost in xx years time for the next one.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 18, 2016)

Im in process of becoming married and im scared to even think about dosh. Just need to buy new irons before wedding


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 18, 2016)

Too long ago but I know the in law's stumped up for the lot. Don't get me started on how much we spent on our daughters wedding!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 18, 2016)

I find it unbelievable that many people spend Â£20K plus for a wedding that often lastsn not much longer than a few years and complain they cant afford a deposit on a house.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2016)

Sixteen years ago and for absolutely everything I think it came in around 10K Well worth the money especially as my parents were there and they are no longer here and I wanted them to see their little boy finally married.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 18, 2016)

Getting married august 5th next year. It will cost approx 26k excluding honeymoon. I will only be getting married once and I want it to be a big party so I'm happy with it. Already own my house with no mortgage so it's not too bad.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 18, 2016)

How can a party be worth Â£26K?   If you are very wealthy then I guess its just money but if not then there must be better ways than spending it rather than it all blown in a days party.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 18, 2016)

As said earlier im in process of getting married, my mrs has been before me not. She said she wanted a small one and me also but when i think of it i want all my family n friends there and she now wants to share that with me. Also doing a loft extension first so either way Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## Rooter (Nov 19, 2016)

It's our biggest regret. We were the first of all our friends to get married, so had no idea and thought we had to put on this huge 'event' we spent about Â£20k and regretted spending that much ever since. That was 9 years ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I find it unbelievable that many people spend Â£20K plus for a wedding that often lastsn not much longer than a few years and complain they cant afford a deposit on a house.
		
Click to expand...

@SR - nice to find something we can agree on 

Even the rings things is mad these days

I think my wedding ring cost Â£50 from Zales - the Mrs ring cost Â£100.  I think her engagement ring cost Â£300.  And you know what - 25 yrs later we're still married.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Nov 19, 2016)

My Daughters wedding  cost us 18 grand, my sons 10. The former's marriage lasted 18 months, the latter's 3... one case of not getting what you pay for maybe..


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine 12 Doubloons, my sons about 20k!

Mad amount of money but a 'do' to remember


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 19, 2016)

Got married earlier this summer and havent totalled it all up but around Â£25k I think, plus a Â£10k honeymoon on top. Wedding costs spilt 3 ways (both sets of parents and us) and honeymoon mostly covered by guests contributions. Worth every penny, best few weeks of my life.


----------



## rosswilliams (Nov 19, 2016)

Ours was a bit of a rush because we were moving to Dubai, and not sure re the rules about living together unmarried. It was a cheaper day but we had family at the ceremony, dinner after the some close friends for a bit of amparty at the in laws after. All in, it wouldnt have been any more than a few grand. It was perfect for all i ever wanted to do anyway. Wife would like to have a big doo if/when we move back to the UK.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

My wedding was about 12k in 2016 including 4K on a beautiful honeymoon (10 days) in Mexico with a few upgrades 

My mate at work got married last year

At least 50k not including his honeymoon which was a 2 week round Asia trip all 5 star and first class lol prob 30k worth

Guess itâ€™s what your willing to spend


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Total cost of wedding 11k for us.. including a 4k honeymoon as we hadn't had a holiday for 3 years to save for the house..

80 guests. Buffet and a free bar.. everyone had a laugh and enjoyed the caricaturist

lad I work with spent 12k on the engagement ring lol

oh all my costs included rings.. photos.. her dress, 4 suits for the groomsmen and a kilt for the best man

and the most amazing half batman half normal wedding cake lol
		
Click to expand...

Just realised Iâ€™d already posted on this

The above post about the honeymoon is same lad who spent the 12k on engagement ring


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 30, 2019)

When we got married in 2012, it seemed that the going rate for everything was roughly Â£1,000. i.e. Â£1,000 for a photographer, Â£1,000 for the cake, Â£1,000 for the band etc. Obviously this is a generalisation, and the scope of prices on offer is huge. 

I'd guess there wouldn't have been much change from Â£10,000 - although we did do a few things ourselves such as making all the invitations, name cards. Also we just had all the guys wear their own kilts, rather than hiring 6 of the same kilt for everyone. And a neighbour, who is a funeral director, let us use their cars for the afternoon. 

Wife and her parents were pretty much calling the shots and I wouldn't change anything, but it seems daft to think of it now and how much was spent, when we are 7 years down the line with 2 kids and at the time we didn't even own a house and now there are a dozen things we'd want to do if we were spending that kind of money today.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 30, 2019)

Think we were about Â£14k for the day all in in 2004, with a sensible head on I dare say we could have put that money to reduce a mortgage or whatever but Mrs and me wanted a traditional wedding with church service, vintage cars, ballroom, good standard outside catering, an event co-ordinator etc so why not, very memorable day and still fresh in the mind 15 years on. Think we had about 130 people and then another 50 or so just for evening dance/ceilidh on top. Is a lot of cash but we got some help from both parents. Gave guests a free bar which went down well.

There is certainly a hefty mark up around wedding goods and services but there are so many separate elements to pay for so you're likely going to get burned.

Life is short, spending some money on a one off special day for the spouse, family and friends is not a bad thing. You should be in it for the long haul though, wouldn't want to be doing it repeatedly.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 30, 2019)

About $800 included wedding chapel, pastor, flours, limo, hotel

Got married in Vegas, spent the rest of the money we would have spent on the wedding on a 3 week tour of USA

Memories us and the kids will never forget, our personal preference to spending the money on the service, worked for us but not for everyone


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 30, 2019)

My wedding cost me my life but it has been worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 30, 2019)

It was so long ago that I  genuinely haven't got a Scooby. 

Wife's parents picked up a  large part of the total (the tradition in those days) with a significant contribution from my parents. 

Two night stay in country hotel for the honeymoon, which we paid for. We were also going to pay for the wedding photographer but spent most of that on something for the house so only paid him for his time and the proofs.

47 years later we are still very happily married and  have never been bothered by the lack of "photographic evidence ".


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2019)

First time was that far back I haven't got a clue. Second time; probably Â£150.

Not sure how much the next one will cost. But the current one is still a keeper.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2019)

We're getti g married in August this year, quite lucky that my other half's dad is paying for the venue, which includes 8 rooms for us an close family guests, the whole day, night, DJ and wedding breakfast plus a breakfast next day for the over night guests. That all in will be around 14k, then factor in my MiL and Mrs Step dad are buying her dress that's about 1k, I've just paid for suits for me, my best man, FiL, Dad and my boys that was another 1k, bridesmaid dresses etc.

All in all the actual day total costs will come to about 20k, that's with us doi g some bits ourself to its pretty much 5he going rate these days and doesn't account for our Honeymoon which is 14 days in Mauritius so with that added in its a grand total of around 25k and that's with just family invited not friends etc it's a bloody expensive thing to do but we only plan on doing it once.


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2019)

Donna wishes me to point out that it was 1992, her dad paid for most of it and I am a very lucky chap!  

edit: .....actually, I am sure she is right!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 30, 2019)

I used to think my wedding would cost  a lot but the older I get the more I think itâ€™ll be quite a cheap affair. I want something very intimate with only a few friends at the ceremony. For the reception, I want something super informal that people feel really chilled attending. Iâ€™ve moved around a lot so I want something my friends who donâ€™t know each other from will feel at ease with. Weâ€™ve talked about a reception at a couple of different breweries!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

In laws paid for it, probably Â£20.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2019)

Mine was around 12k which equates to approximately 2k per year that we were married. And around 24k per year that we were happily married.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 30, 2019)

About 6k in 2003.  Married in North Yorkshire where my wife is originally from.  Would have been at least double for the same wedding down South.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2019)

It costs most I know about 5 shots on their handicap.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2019)

Haven't got a clue as my in-laws and my parents paid for pretty much everything!

My wife is an only child and my father-in-law is very traditional and so was very insistent he would cover the costs of everything.

My parents also wanted to contribute as my brother got married in Vegas and had no family or friends there so think they were a bit pee'd off about that - so they laid on a free bar and paid for our honeymoon!

In all my wife and I were very fortunate to have such brilliant parents who wanted to do that for us. It was an incredible day - we watch our wedding DVD every year on our anniversary.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 1, 2019)

Had a traditional Japanese wedding in Japan, in 1997. 30 guests in total cost us 17K which we split between us. At the time we were both in a different position work wise and fortunate to be able to cover the cost, there's no way could do the same today.


----------



## Captainron (May 1, 2019)

Ours was only about Â£5k back in 2005. Had a cracking day too


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2019)

Father in law paid for it, had around 700 people there and I probably knew about 100 of them.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2019)

26 years ago today we had a budget of 5k
The Finance and Managing Director tells me we used about 3500 of it.


----------



## Scozzy (May 2, 2019)

My now wife was a registrar so her pal at work married us in the registry office for a bottle of Red.Booze laid on by company I worked for at the time and her father put on the food and venue so bugger all.The week of parties,booze ups and golf days leading up to the wedding with most of the guests set me back a bit thoðŸ˜€! Great party I must say


----------



## Slab (May 3, 2019)

About 6k back in 06' including the flights to Australia and staying there for three weeks. Way cheaper than we could have done it for in the Uk and a far better experience compared to many wedding days I've been to


----------



## cookelad (May 3, 2019)

Our way about Â£16k for about 100 people, for a party until 5am and picked up again Sunday afternoon, unfortunately our Polish wedding has a set the new standard for weddings on my side of the family, at my cousins weddings a couple of weeks ago it was still being talked about!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2019)

Itâ€™s amazing how a spammer can give 3 yr old threads new life


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 4, 2019)

Donâ€™t intend on getting married. Not for me. I have negotiated to get her a massive ring only if and when she deserves it. 

My friend had a 250k wedding in Barbados. That was paying for all 48 guests including myself and mrs to fly out for 10 days. 

Probably wonâ€™t go to another wedding as theyâ€™re all be mediocre after that.


----------



## Mark1751 (May 5, 2019)

Mine cost Â£25k excluding honeymoon, managed to only have 120 guests which is classed as small for an Indian (my wife) wedding.


----------



## Don Barzini (Sep 30, 2019)

Naki said:



			About Â£12k, we married in Kent, chose a cheap decent venue here. Glad we could spend not so much on it, still enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 11, 2020)

It was the cost  of two rings and the registrar. If I recall right it was about £70 in 1992. The only people who attended were me & the missus plus my Ma  & Da as  witnesses. Don't know if we should count the cost of the breakdown truck that took us the last 20 miles to the registry office? (Had breakdown cover at the  time so probably not ...)

Ps: The best £70 I ever spent ...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2020)

Not as much as it has since 😁

But then it was back in 1975


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 11, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			It was the cost  of two rings and the registrar. If I recall right it was about £70 in 1992. The only people who attended were me & the missus plus my Ma  & Da as  witnesses. Don't know if we should count the cost of the breakdown truck that took us the last 20 miles to the registry office? (Had breakdown cover at the  time so probably not ...)
		
Click to expand...

Almost the same in '93 but I'd also bought some extra milk for teas and coffees to go with the buffet we did at home.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 11, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Almost the same in '93 but I'd also bought some extra milk for teas and coffees to go with the buffet we did at home.
		
Click to expand...

Tea *and* coffee? Luxury!!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2020)

In the year prior,.the cost was all we thought about.

From the day onwards, the cost was irrelevant. 

I have no idea what it cost, nor do I care


----------



## Britishshooting (Sep 11, 2020)

We had a budget, it got blew out the water and I don’t like to think about what I could have done with the money rather than feed and entertain dozens and dozens of people I haven’t seen since (1 year).

1st and last time I hope even though it was a great day all in all and holds many great memories. That doesn’t change however budget or over the top, only the two of you that matter non of the pretentiousness.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2020)

WTF dug this old thread up, my first wedding was in 1966, that on its own brings back a few bad memories  I never seem to hear the end of


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 12, 2020)

One of the best weddings I ever attended was a DIY job.
Wedding dress made by the brides father [a mechanic]
Reception in local community hall.
Band were a hodge podge of guests who were good musicians.
Catering done by bride/mother and family.
Glass of fizzy wine for the toast then you paid for your own drinks
Totally relaxed affair which we all really enjoyed.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 12, 2020)

No idea. Father in law paid for everything except evening drinks.  33 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 12, 2020)

I can't remember what I paid for dinner last week so I really would struggle to remember the cost of  a wedding 48 years ago 😅


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2020)

Erm, about 12-14 grand I think, plus a hefty bar bill because the missus kept extending the free bar (doh). We had the reception at Moor Park Golf Club, it was excellent. Sadly I've never played a round of golf there though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 24, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of the best weddings I ever attended was a DIY job.
Wedding dress made by the brides father [a mechanic]
Reception in local community hall.
Band were a hodge podge of guests who were good musicians.
Catering done by bride/mother and family.
Glass of fizzy wine for the toast then you paid for your own drinks
Totally relaxed affair which we all really enjoyed.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like mine!
Except for the dress that was bought.
My dad couldn’t sew.


----------



## TerryA (Sep 24, 2020)

Daughter married 2 weeks ago.24 guests plus b&g, photographers and registrars. 30 in total. Meal was a superb barbecue cooked by the best man and grooms father. It was a fantastic day! Total cost around 7k as we had booked the venue for the full weekend.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 24, 2020)

I bet it cost a lot less than the divorce for a few men.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2020)

Is the question meaning the actual day or the last 10 years??🤣


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Erm, about 12-14 grand I think, plus a hefty bar bill because the missus kept extending the free bar (doh). We had the reception at Moor Park Golf Club, it was excellent. Sadly I've never played a round of golf there though.
		
Click to expand...

You should have negotiated a free round. Least they could do after you have written a cheque for over £12 grand.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Is the question meaning the actual day or the last 10 years??🤣
		
Click to expand...


Or 45 years in my case


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2020)

76 posts and none of the correct answer yet.

My freedom and sanity 😂


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

I won the monthly medal the week before my wedding, had lowest gross and nett. My handicap has risen steadily since


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			You should have negotiated a free round. Least they could do after you have written a cheque for over £12 grand.
		
Click to expand...

Wife was doing the negotiating sadly, it must not have come up.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wife was doing the negotiating sadly, it must not have come up. 

Click to expand...

We got married on a Saturday in June so we were paying premium rates. They weren't budging on price so I tried to get them to chuck in as many extras as I could. Top of my list was a free round - it costs the venue nothing (other than opportunity cost).


----------



## sunshine (Sep 25, 2020)

I got married at Hanbury Manor. By the time my wife had finished blitzing my credit card it cost over £20k.

Some of the costs were worth it, like paying a bit more for a really good band. We negotiated a good guest rate at the hotel so loads of people stayed overnight which really made a big difference to the party mood, and it was good to see people at breakfast the next day, even though everyone was feeling rough 

Some of the costs were crazy (to me) like the wedding dress (wife probably still thinks it was a bargain), but it's the constant stream of superficial extras which bump up the total. For example: £150 for a pair of shoes to match the wedding dress, nobody can see them under the dress and they will never be worn again. So many companies just milk it and brides get caught up in the whole buzz of planning the special day.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I got married at Hanbury Manor. By the time my wife had finished blitzing my credit card it cost over £20k.

Some of the costs were worth it, like paying a bit more for a really good band. We negotiated a good guest rate at the hotel so loads of people stayed overnight which really made a big difference to the party mood, and it was good to see people at breakfast the next day, even though everyone was feeling rough 

Some of the costs were crazy (to me) like the wedding dress (wife probably still thinks it was a bargain), but it's the constant stream of superficial extras which bump up the total. For example: £150 for a pair of shoes to match the wedding dress, nobody can see them under the dress and they will never be worn again. So many companies just milk it and brides get caught up in the whole buzz of planning the special day.
		
Click to expand...

Soon as you mention wedding price triples
Which is wrong


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I got married at Hanbury Manor. By the time my wife had finished blitzing my credit card it cost over £20k.

Some of the costs were worth it, like paying a bit more for a really good band. We negotiated a good guest rate at the hotel so loads of people stayed overnight which really made a big difference to the party mood, and it was good to see people at breakfast the next day, even though everyone was feeling rough 

Some of the costs were crazy (to me) like the wedding dress (wife probably still thinks it was a bargain), but it's the constant stream of superficial extras which bump up the total. For example: £150 for a pair of shoes to match the wedding dress, nobody can see them under the dress and they will never be worn again. So many companies just milk it and brides get caught up in the whole buzz of planning the special day.
		
Click to expand...

Most people do it, and there's the old rhetoric that's the most special day of your (her) life and all that. But when you think about everything you pay for afterwards - home improvements, kids etc... it really is stupid to spend so much on one big party essentially. But as I say, most people do it don't they.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 25, 2020)

I have no idea but it was worth every penny the FiL paid, it has been the only big one so far in our family and it was pretty much a long weekend as my side also linked it up with a long weekend at centreparcs.

It was just a wonderful weekend full of great people having a wonderful time, and gave a lifetime of memories.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Most people do it, and there's the old rhetoric that's the most special day of your (her) life and all that. But when you think about everything you pay for afterwards - home improvements, kids etc... it really is stupid to spend so much on one big party essentially. But as I say, most people do it don't they.
		
Click to expand...

We made sure we didn't spend too much

Just paying for other people really... Buying everyone else dinner etc

Best day of my life? Erm it's up there but nothing trumps birth of each kid

First day of school

Cost a lot less etc

I honestly think we do it just because we are programmed to


----------



## BrianM (Sep 25, 2020)

We were about 18k, got married in the cathedral then bused everyone to Nairn for the reception.
Cathedral costs were free as well as we were friends with the minister and his wife 🙈🙈
We’ve talked about it later and although a brilliant day we would of rather had a small affair then do a bit of travelling.


----------

